# Questions about air ride on a lowrider bike



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, well.. I have my lowrider bike set-up.. I had an older schwinn frame but the welds went on it.. so now I have an older 1991 Pathfinder frame.. it has the bent springer fork.. and i've seen in a previous post with a person having air ride on their lowrider bike.. I was wondering what parts I would need.. and how much it would cost about.. Thanks!


Edit: By the way its a 20" frame


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

just say no!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

the best place for "air ride" on your bike is ebay

Here is the section where all the Pnumatic parts are on 

http://business.listings.ebay.com/Industri...ListingItemList


Here is where all the Pnumatic cylinders are on

http://business.listings.ebay.com/Hydrauli...ListingItemList


i cant exactly what you need to get but ill try remember

Cylinder
Pnumatic Switch/Valve
Speed Controllers
Fittings
Hose


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 6 2005, 09:13 AM~4341735
> *just say no!
> *


I have to agree with this, dont bother goin for an air setup, alot of hassle and it doesnt do anythin that great... :angry: best way is pro hopper hydraulic kit

http://www.catalog.prohopper.com/product_i...products_id=192


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

ok, i'm going to go for the prohopper kit.. but would I have to modify the frame?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

no


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

nice.... I've got the money too.. just shipping i'm worried about


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Another question.. is the pro hopper kit easy to install? Or should I pay to have someone do it professionally.. i'd like to do it myself.. but I don't have a diagram on how to do it


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

you'll probably be better off installing it on a trike kit. you'll have to do some cutting of the forks also.

if you know nothing about hydraulics then it probably would be better to get it done professionally. why spend all the money on the kit if you might fuck it up? you know


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah  The main supplier for Lowrider parts in Winnipeg doesn't do installs on bikes they just told me though.. and why would I have to cut the forks?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

heres my pro hopper equpped


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

I used Pro Hopper cylinders, ran a steel-braided hose to a small helium tank that I bought from a welding supply store, just open the valve, and ride around. No batteries required unless you want to use electric valves.


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Dec 7 2005, 12:40 PM~4356073
> *I used Pro Hopper cylinders, ran a steel-braided hose to a small helium tank that I bought from a welding supply store, just open the valve, and ride around. No batteries required unless you want to use electric valves.
> *



So if I just want to use it when i'm riding around, I wouldn't have to put in a few batteries? and would this work on a bike.. not a trike.. Because i'm not planning on converting mine to a trike.. just planning on hooking it up with the custom rear part of the bike.. and I have all the tools to install it.. I just was wondering if I would get instructions with it?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i like this bike


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks st8clown'n, 
hoppin cart I just ran a direct line from the cylinders straight to the manual valve of the tank, just turn the valve open by hand, and close the valve when your bike is lifted up and ready to ride, you can get smaller tanks and build a small bracket for a two wheeler, I just got a bigger tank so that I could put Scarface themed murals on the tank. let me know if ya need more info.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin: nice bikes!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How do you lower/dump it? Is there a release valve somewhere?


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

NICE BIKES!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

no release valve, I just use a small adjustable wrench to drop it for shows, I don't really ride the trike at all, it's more of a toy to me and a show piece, I try not to have anybody ride and scratch it, ya know... unless we get a model to pose on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Dec 8 2005, 09:17 PM~4369088
> *no release valve, I just use a small adjustable wrench to drop it for shows, I don't really ride the trike at all, it's more of a toy to me and a show piece, I try not to have anybody ride and scratch it, ya know... unless we get a model to pose on it
> *


  I didnt really get any pics of girls with my trike. Maybe next year I will work on it some more.


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Dec 8 2005, 10:07 PM~4369021
> *thanks st8clown'n,
> hoppin cart I just ran a direct line from the cylinders straight to the manual valve of the tank, just turn the valve open by hand, and close the valve when your bike is lifted up and ready to ride, you can get smaller tanks and build a small bracket for a two wheeler, I just got a bigger tank so that I could put Scarface themed murals on the tank. let me know if ya need more info.
> *


Man your bike is sharp.. uh.. once the prohoppers are installed.. can I hop the bike? and is your trike hoppable?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

When my tank is full I can get about 1 1/2 to 2 feet max, and it hops quick and high from all the pressure, one time it blew my front wheel right off, I was laughing hard when that happened cause it scared the hell outta me. I just don't recommend sitting on the seat when you open up the valve, it might hurt your "pride and joy" when the seat rushes up inbetween your legs. I usually hop it from standing behind the trike, also that's where my valve is at.


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Dec 9 2005, 11:46 AM~4371672
> *When my tank is full I can get about 1 1/2 to 2 feet max, and it hops quick and high from all the pressure, one time it blew my front wheel right off, I was laughing hard when that happened cause it scared the hell outta me. I just don't recommend sitting on the seat when you open up the valve, it might hurt your "pride and joy" when the seat rushes up inbetween your legs. I usually hop it from standing behind the trike, also that's where my valve is at.
> *


 Lmao.. yeah I don't plan on sitting on the seat.. I'm going to get the two cylinders instead of the full kit and just do what you did with the helium.. what length of cord would I need? and the cylinders where I connect the cord to.. are there holes in the cylinders?


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

And also.. Monetnegro.. did you have to modify the forks on yours? and what did you need.. is this it?:
Short bike hose
8" Bike cylinders [Chrome] Pair
Bike brackets
and helium tank?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

yea, I had to cut the forks, just the bottom curvy part, I cut it right above the middle hole, so that the forks can have some movement when the cylinders are fully extended, the cylinders do have holes on the sides for a 90 degree fitting, then you need three hoses total one coming from each cylinder, going into a T-fitting and then one hose going to the manual valve of the helium tank. let me know how it comes out, I'll give ya more help if you need, just let me know. but that's all it is...


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

the thing i'm worried about is cutting the forks.. how much would I have to cut em?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

maybe this helps, kinda crapy drawing though


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

do pro hoper make gold cylanders???


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Dec 14 2005, 03:31 AM~4402453
> *do pro hoper make gold cylanders???
> *


no


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

gay


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

are you?


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

LMFAO ok.. so i'm going to cut off the part of the fork.. with a hacksaw.. going to order the cylinders around christmas.. as I get my bonus.. but would they ship em to Canada?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

str8clown'n how much does the tank hold or gals? i was thinking about doing the same but w a smaller tank


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Dec 15 2005, 07:51 AM~4410015
> *str8clown'n how much does the tank hold or gals?  i was thinking about doing the same but w a smaller tank
> *



You can get smaller tanks from welding supply stores.. mines going to have a larger tank as i'm going to plan on hopping it.. and by the way.. after you raise the bike.. how can you lower it, like let the air out of the cylinders?


----------



## Tempo_Kid CA (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Dec 14 2005, 04:14 AM~4402486
> *gay
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

and also.. does prohopper ship the cylinders to Canada?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Dec 23 2005, 05:47 AM~4465454
> *and also.. does prohopper ship the cylinders to Canada?
> *


yes


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tempo_Kid CA_@Dec 16 2005, 02:18 PM~4414636
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: u 2


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

do all helium cylinders have the same amount of pressure?


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

so the helium tank is full of helium, not air(oxygen)? just clearing up the obvious 

and also the list of shit you bought in order to make the whole setup - im interested in making my own! :biggrin: btw your bike is clean i love the scarface theme! havent seen many on this site


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

hey man, just ordered mine.. 100 bucks shipping :uh: here's the complete list of what you need:
8" Chrome cylinders [99]
Long Bike Hose [25]
Short Bike Hose X2 [30]
Bike Brackets [25]
#4 Tee [3.75]
2 Elbow fittings
1 Helium Tank..

Good luck man.. i'm building my lowrider out of an old BMX frame.. I already reinforced it.. i'll post pics later, I had it baby blue before.. does anyone know how much house of colours baby blue candy costs?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

that's it, pretty easy, post up pics of your progress on the bike, I bought my cylinders in 1998 I think when Pro-hopper had a booth at the LRM Show here in Houston. I didn't put them on my bike till 2003.


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

how much is a helium tank about?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

mine was about 70 dollars


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

cool and how much do you pay each time to get it refilled?


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Dec 25 2005, 03:04 AM~4472591
> *hey man, just ordered mine.. 100 bucks shipping :uh:  here's the complete list of what you need:
> 8" Chrome cylinders [99]
> Long Bike Hose [25]
> ...


thanks, im looking into it, shippings gonna cost me a shitload aswell, probably more than you :0 :uh:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

anyone know where abouts the pro hopper main office is located? 
like I got the phone number and I ordered em, but what state is it in?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

THERE LOCATED IN CALIFORNIA


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Well.. the bikes getting repainted very soon.. I have all the parts.. cept the hydraulics, and the chain steering wheel.

Should I post it up like step by step?


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

I pay about 15 dollars US to get the tank refilled, they're always surprised to see a Flaked out Candy Green Helium tank with murals and pinstripes when I walk in though the doors, I only fill it up about twice a year, because once it was filled up, ready for the San Antonio, Texas LRM show, and at the move in, the staff made me empty the whole tank, before I went in the building, even though it was secured and strapped in tightly, oh well, gotta follow the rules...

post up pics when you work on your bike hoppingcart


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Dec 26 2005, 01:54 PM~4486016
> *I pay about 15 dollars US to get the tank refilled, they're always surprised to see a Flaked out Candy Green Helium tank with murals and pinstripes when I walk in though the doors, I only fill it up about twice a year, because once it was filled up, ready for the San Antonio, Texas LRM show, and at the move in, the staff made me empty the whole tank, before I went in the building, even though it was secured and strapped in tightly, oh well, gotta follow the rules...
> 
> post up pics when you work on your bike hoppingcart
> *


that fuckin sucks.. they make u empty it. i'll start tomorrow postin pics.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

how do u dump it


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

how do u dump it


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

I just use a wrench, just half a turn on the hose and the helium comes out slowly


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

aight cool. Do all the tanks have the same amount of pressure?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

montenegro adrian, thr is no way 2 add an air switch? seems like it takes to long


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

i would like to see pics, sounds tight


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

yea you could add an electric dump valve like they have on cars, but then you would have to mount a battery, run wire, and it would look too cluttered, well I would think that's it's too cluttered, just my opinion.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

you could maybe even put a manual valve with a T-fitting on the hose


----------

